# Northerner.............



## HelenP (Aug 19, 2009)

............... now you've changed your avatar, I have a TOTALLY different mental image of you when I read your posts!!

(sorry, useless thread, but just wanted to say that !!)

xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 19, 2009)

HelenP said:


> ............... now you've changed your avatar, I have a TOTALLY different mental image of you when I read your posts!!
> 
> (sorry, useless thread, but just wanted to say that !!)
> 
> xx



Hehehe yes I agree , I tend to look at peoples Avatars and have a mental image of that person , usually totally wrong


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2009)

HelenP said:


> ............... now you've changed your avatar, I have a TOTALLY different mental image of you when I read your posts!!
> 
> (sorry, useless thread, but just wanted to say that !!)
> 
> xx



I have changed from being Stan from Bill Tidy's 'The Cloggies' to Alf Tupper, the 'Tough of the Track'!

I think probably neither of them bear much relationshiip to the physical me, but are both iconic Northerners!

p.s. AM - you are forever changing your avatar!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 19, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I have changed from being Stan from Bill Tidy's 'The Cloggies' to Alf Tupper, the 'Tough of the Track'!
> 
> I think probably neither of them bear much relationshiip to the physical me, but are both iconic Northerners!
> 
> p.s. AM - you are forever changing your avatar!



Ermm yes I know  I get bored easily and cant find one I like enough to keep. I wouldnt put up a pic of me as I wouldnt want to scare anyone


----------



## katie (Aug 19, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ermm yes I know  I get bored easily and cant find one I like enough to keep. I wouldnt put up a pic of me as I wouldnt want to scare anyone



nonsense twin! more like you don't want to be stalked


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2009)

HelenP said:


> ............... now you've changed your avatar, I have a TOTALLY different mental image of you when I read your posts!!
> 
> (sorry, useless thread, but just wanted to say that !!)
> 
> xx



Having thought about this statement, I'm really wondering what your mental image of me was, and now is!


----------



## Caroline (Aug 20, 2009)

I always think of Andy Capp as a Norhtener too, although my favourite Northeneers are the original cast of Last of the Summer Wine...


----------



## ChrisP (Aug 20, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I always think of Andy Capp as a Norhtener too, although my favourite Northeneers are the original cast of Last of the Summer Wine...



Thanks Caroline!

Now I'm picturing Northerner as Compo !  lol


----------



## Steff (Aug 20, 2009)

ChrisP said:


> Thanks Caroline!
> 
> Now I'm picturing Northerner as Compo !  lol



better then the image I had Chris i was thinking Nora Batty


----------



## Caroline (Aug 20, 2009)

ChrisP said:


> Thanks Caroline!
> 
> Now I'm picturing Northerner as Compo !  lol



I like Compo, he is a scruffy sod with personality who has never realy grown up. Nora Batty is the stero typical old battlewagon, and is really kate Bush in disguise. She doesn't want everyone to know how much she adores Northener!


----------



## HelenP (Aug 20, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Having thought about this statement, I'm really wondering what your mental image of me was, and now is!



Well, as you're from Oooop Nooorf and I'm from Daaahn Saaaahf, I naturally pictured you with a flat cap, whippet on a length of string and constantly repeating "Trooble at'mill"  !! 

Now I'm just confused, lol.

xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 20, 2009)

HelenP said:


> Well, as you're from Oooop Nooorf and I'm from Daaahn Saaaahf, I naturally pictured you with a flat cap, whippet on a length of string and constantly repeating "Trooble at'mill"  !!
> 
> Now I'm just confused, lol.
> 
> xx



Hahahahaha Love it !!! Spoken like a true Southerner 

Psssttt Helen watch you dont get Northed  he has powers !!!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 20, 2009)

HelenP said:


> Well, as you're from Oooop Nooorf and I'm from Daaahn Saaaahf, I naturally pictured you with a flat cap, whippet on a length of string and constantly repeating "Trooble at'mill"  !!
> 
> Now I'm just confused, lol.
> 
> xx


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 20, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Having thought about this statement, I'm really wondering what your mental image of me was, and now is!



Hmmmm I'm now wondering what mental image I'm putting out there!! Might need to change a few tings!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 20, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Hmmmm I'm now wondering what mental image I'm putting out there!! Might need to change a few tings!!



yes me too Ross ... Hmm I wonder how many members think im an English/Indian guy and not a girl Lol


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 20, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes me too Ross ... Hmm I wonder how many members think im an English/Indian guy and not a girl Lol



Hmmmm you mean you're not!?!?!?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 20, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Hmmmm you mean you're not!?!?!?



Ok ok ok , Im actually a sikh punjabi / british descent guy then


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 20, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ok ok ok , Im actually a sikh punjabi / british descent guy then



If people think I am billy the kid I'd be amazed/honoured??


----------



## HelenP (Aug 20, 2009)

That's better !! 

xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 20, 2009)

HelenP said:


> That's better !!
> 
> xx



Yes I have to agree


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 20, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> If people think I am billy the kid I'd be amazed/honoured??



Is that who your Avatar is then


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 20, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Is that who your Avatar is then



Is it not obvious, yeah maybe the photo is a bit old and poor quality, no digital photo's in the days of the wild west!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 20, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Is it not obvious, yeah maybe the photo is a bit old and poor quality, no digital photo's in the days of the wild west!



Hmmm...... Well anyway a picture of you would be nice


----------



## katie (Aug 20, 2009)

twin u are such a flirt


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 20, 2009)

katie said:


> twin u are such a flirt



Hahahahaha no I am not !!! Im just being friendly  I know what Ross looks like , he posted a pic in your thread


----------



## katie (Aug 20, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahahahaha no I am not !!! Im just being friendly  I know what Ross looks like , he posted a pic in your thread



hehe yeah yeah 

yeah you saw the pic and now you want more!  lol just joking with you twin.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 20, 2009)

katie said:


> hehe yeah yeah
> 
> yeah you saw the pic and now you want more!  lol just joking with you twin.



 Twin !!! Im shocked that you would think such a thing . you know Im happily single .


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 20, 2009)

did you two post in that thread??


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 20, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> did you two post in that thread??



Twin did , but shes on her Avatar now aswell , Im elusive so didnt post there


----------



## katie (Aug 20, 2009)

lol yeah ive posted.

AM you really should post a pic. dont worry, i think the stalker has left the board now


----------



## Northerner (Aug 20, 2009)

HelenP said:


> That's better !!
> 
> xx



Love it! Thanks for the smile Helen! (It's not me, BTW!)


----------

